# FreeBSD Max Ram ?



## Mehti (Mar 31, 2010)

hello i have freebsd 6.4 ~ 7.2 

i give 7 gb ram of FreeBSD 6.4 but I See Max 2.99 GB Ram Why ??

Please Help Me. ! sorry my english bad.


Best Regards;

Mehti


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2010)

All 32 bit operating systems have that limit. Use the 64 bit version (freebsd-amd64).


----------



## Mehti (Mar 31, 2010)

all 64 bit dont have limit?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 31, 2010)

@Mehti

32bit limit is 2^32 = 4GB (BIOS/PCI/BUS/DMA mappings limit that to about 2.8-3.5GB)
64bit limit is 2^64 = 4 294 967 296 TIMES MORE then 32bit (4 294 967 296 * 4GB)


----------



## darkshadow (Mar 31, 2010)

*yes*

system only see 3G of ram on 32 machine  , take a look at
http://www.brianmadden.com/blogs/br...ws-memory-limit-what-does-it-really-mean.aspx , 
FreeBSD 5.1 and later does have support for PAE (Physical Address
Extension) so it can handle up to 64 GB RAM (while a single process
is still constrained to a 32-bit address space.) but be ware this module is unstable http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2003-July/011109.html ,
64 can mount memory up to 2^64 which is a lot for example i7 and amd 64


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2010)

@Mehti: don't use fonts and bold text.
Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------

